# Hello from Southwestern Ontario!



## Luftballoons (Jul 27, 2004)

Hi! I'm Lauren and have one cat named Mammers, a sweet year-old mediumhaired baby that I "saved" as a kitten when he was a sick barncat. I'm 20 years old, and a psychology student......he's a sweet kitty who absolutely loves Mommy but has a bit of a problem with playing too rough (see the behaviour forum). I really look forward to getting to know people here and being around for a while :mrgreen:


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 23, 2004)

to the Cat Forum. Mammers sounds gorgeous and a bit of a handful :lol:


----------



## Luftballoons (Jul 27, 2004)

Lol oh he is a bit of a handful, but he's sweet and loving in his own way, and I don't know what I'd do if I didn't see his furry, purring, smiling little face every morning when I wake up!


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum!!! Hubby is from Southern Ontario, but I never been in your parts of the world.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)




----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum :lol:


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Southwestern Ontario? (Windsor, Sarnia?)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Luftballoons (Jul 27, 2004)

Living in Windsor now, originally from the Wheatley/Leamington/Tilbury area


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Not too far from me. I grew up on the other side of the pond in the Detroit area. I used to frequent Windsor before I turned 21. :wink:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome! It's great to have another Northern neighbor. The only place I've been is Toronto..a lovely city. Post early and often!


----------

